# GIRLS: Men shaving their arms and legs. Turn on or turn off?



## Stay Strong

I haven't had any luck with women because of my SA and I have really bad OCD where I can't have any body hair. I was debating on letting my arm and leg hair grow back. What is a woman's honest opinion. Do you prefer your man to have arm and leg hair or shaven? It would really help me out if you would tell me your preference.


----------



## Rigormortis

Personally, I don't like the shaven look.


----------



## komorikun

Just armpit hair should be shaved.


----------



## Implicate

Doesn't bother me a bit either way, male or female. Your body is yours, I just have my own standards for how I look. 

^5 OCD buddy that cannot have any body hair, and I thought I was alone!


----------



## laurenxox

I like beards


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

_Men shaving arms and legs?_

GROSS and unmanly. :wtf


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Just armpit.


----------



## SilentLyric

Permanent Pajamas said:


> _Men shaving arms and legs?_
> 
> GROSS and *unmanly*. :wtf


Because everyone should follow gender roles, regardless if it makes them happy. :roll


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

SilentLuke said:


> Because everyone should follow gender roles, regardless if it makes them happy. :roll


Opinions were solicited. I offered mine.


----------



## little toaster

SilentLuke said:


> Because everyone should follow gender roles, regardless if it makes them happy. :roll


Yeah. That's the root of a lot of problems here.


----------



## weird girl

hair dont matter


----------



## Marooned86

laurenxox said:


> I like beards


Even neck beards? 

Luckily for me I don't get chest hair but my legs make me look like a furry beast. I keep them trim.


----------



## creasy

Some of you really expect a guy to shave his armpits? Never heard of that.


----------



## joey22099

creasy said:


> Some of you really expect a guy to shave his armpits? Never heard of that.


Now I know why women avoid me. Took me 18 years to finally find the answer.


----------



## typemismatch

I guess it's all about which girls prefer: potatoes or gorillas.


----------



## shyvr6

Shaving armpits? I only heard of doing that if you're a swimmer or a wrestler on tv.


----------



## Moochie

creasy said:


> Some of you really expect a guy to shave his armpits? Never heard of that.


I think shaved armpits would look weird on a guy. A little trim is fine only if they have wild growing hair. Most guys I see keep their pits natural and their hair doesn't grow crazy.
I don't mind shaved arms and legs unless the guy has a rather feminine body. Just looks weird to me .__. Some guys at my school shave their legs for track or something [cross country?] and it didn't look weird at all.


----------



## ChiBerry

My boyfriend is a hairy mofo (I always say that to him lol) and I like him that way. When he doesn't shave for days and is all scruffy, I go nuts. But I've always had an attraction to hairy guys so I'm biased. :B
But I say do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Yori

Either way is okay with me although now that I think of I have seen a lot of pictures of men without hair without even noticing that it's not really required of men to shave...


----------



## misski

I was about to say it's a turnoff, but then I thought about athletes who do this. I guess it doesn't matter to me at all. Some women might say it's a turnoff, but they don't realize that a lot of athletes and celebrities do this.


----------



## ACCV93

I refuse to shave my armpits... sorry. And my arms and legs? Are you kidding me? Not in a million years. lol. I'm not hairy to begin with though.


----------



## zomgz

Actually I would say it's a turn on. I don't like body hair on either gender. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## Vida

I honestly do not care but if they're into the whole shaving and waxing thing I wouldn't mind doing it for them, especially the waxing part


----------



## komorikun

I would be fine with shaving the legs and stuff but with guys where does it end? Cause I only shave my calves but some guys have thick hair even on their thighs. That's an awful lot of surface area to shave.


----------



## Vida

komorikun said:


> I would be fine with shaving the legs and stuff but with guys where does it end? Cause I only shave my calves but some guys have thick hair even on their thighs. That's an awful lot of surface area to shave.


That's why you gotta wax it!


----------



## Charmander

Not so much a turn off, but I just think guys look better with hair. With the exception of an overly-hairy back. :/


----------



## InTheEvening

As a hairy man I have nfi how anyone could be bothered shaving their arms and legs
I'd get a ridiculous amount of ingrown hairs if I tried

It also looks a bit silly imo


----------



## joey22099

Moochie said:


> Just looks weird to me .__. Some guys at my school shave their legs for track or something [cross country?] and it didn't look weird at all.


Probably for aerodynamic reasons.


----------



## Eyesontheskies

Personally shaven arms and legs are a turn off for me but you could always convince people that you shave because you are a swimmer or something lol


----------



## TheFather

If your back is so hairy that you've been shot with a tranquilizer dart before,...

.....say yes to the clipers.


----------



## Dragonair

I HATE armpit hair it stinks too easily bc deodorant doesn't reach all of it. Personally I'd also like my bf to not have leg hair but it's not as important


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Ill don't need to shave. I don't even have that much hair. Some people think i shave and i don't.


----------



## kast

I thought it was very strange when I met a woman who said she shaves her forearms. When did that start? I hadn't even noticed or thought about female arm hair before. :sus So it's probably seen as weird for you to have shaved arms as a male, and I suspect that a lot of women will prefer you have hair on your legs too. Humans are a hairy bunch, who cares. But you should still do whatever makes you feel comfortable though. If you want to shave, that's fine and I'm sure some women won't mind at all.


----------



## kast

komorikun said:


> I would be fine with shaving the legs and stuff but with guys where does it end? Cause I only shave my calves but some guys have thick hair even on their thighs. That's an awful lot of surface area to shave.


This is a good point. I have the same amount of thigh hair as on my calves.

For the women who like men to shave their legs... do you want us to spend an extra hour in the morning shaving thighs, or do you want us to have hair-shorts?
Let that mental image marinade for a while. You're welcome. 8)


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

Guys who shave legs and armpits are feminine.


----------



## Elad

Honestly unless you're fairly jacked then shaven arms might look odd, it'd be hard to pull it off being skinny and pale as opposed to having some muscle tone and a light tan.

On the armpit thing, I don't shave them I just trim it short like once a week. Feels good and clean. Razor shaving would be inviting ingrown hairs and razor burn.. fu that.


----------



## General Specific

I keep my armpit hair in check, but I don't shave or wax my arms and legs as I'm not a metrosexual.


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

Where do people get all this time to shave their entire body constantly?

WTH happened to the human race? Does anyone just live anymore, or is it all about appearances now? People seem to spend hours bathing, putting on make-up, doing hair, SHAVING, dressing, touching up.

It's nuts. :wtf


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

why do we need girls validation for what we do with our bodies?


----------



## thebadshepard

typemismatch said:


> I guess it's all about which girls prefer: potatoes or gorillas.


hahaha
jajajaja


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

The OP asked for opinions. He got what he asked for.


----------



## MobiusX

I just did it recently myself, my arms legs, except I didn't shave it, I trimmed it using philips norelco bodygroomer, it took long as hell


----------



## komorikun

Elad said:


> Honestly unless you're fairly jacked then shaven arms might look odd, it'd be hard to pull it off being skinny and pale as opposed to having some muscle tone and a light tan.
> 
> On the armpit thing, I don't shave them I just trim it short like once a week. Feels good and clean. Razor shaving would be inviting ingrown hairs and razor burn.. fu that.


The armpit is not really sensitive. I've never had much of any irritation there. And it's a very small area, so only takes a minute shave both pits.


----------



## McKealty

little toaster said:


> Yeah. That's the root of a lot of problems here.


I'd say people making judgments upon others is a greater problem than "gender roles".


----------



## Soilwork

The only part of my body I'm shaving is my face and neck. If you don't like it then too bad.


----------



## Barette

Oh I would definitely prefer for a man to have body hair. Absolutely. The more possible to braid the better, IMO. I like that difference between men and women.


----------



## KelsKels

Turn off, definitely. Although really hairy guys arent attractive either. I guess it just depends?


----------



## Implicate

arnie said:


>


Khal Drogo can do no wrong!


----------



## arnie

Barette said:


> Oh I would definitely prefer for a man to have body hair. Absolutely. The more possible to braid the better, IMO. I like that difference between men and women.


I'm too sexy for my hair:


----------



## Elad

komorikun said:


> The armpit is not really sensitive. I've never had much of any irritation there. And it's a very small area, so only takes a minute shave both pits.


I'm still scared, the idea of getting some razor burn on there would suck too much and arnt guys more prone to ingrown hairs? probably wrong.


----------



## Barette

arnie said:


> I'm too sexy for my hair:


He does have 4 sets of thumbs. I can only imagine good things to come from that. Jane Goodall had the right idea.


----------



## Permanent Pajamas

Honestly, men who shave their bodies want to be women.


----------



## AllToAll

Permanent Pajamas said:


> Honestly, men who shave their bodies want to be women.


Or they simply don't want hair.

I don't mind either way. I prefer hair, but I could still be turned on by a guy who shaves.


----------



## forex




----------



## forex

Aces_Shy said:


> I keep my armpit hair in check, but I don't shave or wax my arms and legs as I'm not a metrosexual.


+1


----------



## TobeyJuarez

typemismatch said:


> I guess it's all about which girls prefer: potatoes or gorillas.


----------



## komorikun

And some guys don't have much body hair naturally. I probably had more arm hair than 2 of my exes (Japanese). They had zero chest hair too.


----------



## da kewliest

im 21 and still cant grow any facial hair or body hair lol.:lol



......but dem womenz don't seem to mind:wink


----------



## kast

Dita said:


> Shaving both legs (thighs too) takes less than 10 minutes.


I tried it once for fun and it took a lot longer than 10 minutes.  I've also shaved my armpits before and that was a nightmare for a week afterwards. I don't know how anyone does all of this regularly.


----------



## HustleRose

I like armpits shaved, but not legs.


----------



## farfegnugen

No, I'll trim my pits but that is where all the masculine scent emanates.


----------



## komorikun

kast said:


> I tried it once for fun and it took a lot longer than 10 minutes.  I've also shaved my armpits before and that was a nightmare for a week afterwards. I don't know how anyone does all of this regularly.


You shaved your pits in the shower with some sort of shaving cream or gel, right? I get irritations in other areas but almost never the pits. Only if I go overboard and shave it with many strokes.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

what's this I hear about shaving armpits? :wtf


----------



## Kakumbus

shave everything please or if you prefer trim, you can leave arms.


----------



## kast

Kakumbus said:


> shave everything please or if you prefer trim, you can leave arms.


Thank you for allowing us to leave the arm hair on our own bodies. It's very kind of you, sir. I wouldn't have known what to do with myself otherwise. To think I could have been walking around offending other people with the hair on my chinny-chin-chin! Excuse me while I finish my eyebrows.


----------



## General Specific

kast said:


> Thank you for allowing us to leave the arm hair on our own bodies. It's very kind of you, sir. I wouldn't have known what to do with myself otherwise. To think I could have been walking around offending other people with the hair on my chinny-chin-chin! Excuse me while I finish my eyebrows.


I lol'd


----------



## forex

kast said:


> Thank you for allowing us to leave the arm hair on our own bodies. It's very kind of you, sir. I wouldn't have known what to do with myself otherwise. To think I could have been walking around offending other people with the hair on my chinny-chin-chin! Excuse me while I finish my eyebrows.


LOL


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Shaved armipits are nice. Otherwise, unles you're EXTREMELY hairy, no. Are you sure you want to bother? Once you shave it it'll be prickly so you'll have to keep shaving.


----------



## probably offline

I didn't think anyone shaved their arms. Male or female. That seems a little creepy to me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I decided to shave one leg once when I was a teenager. It kinda looked alright because my legs are kinda muscley. (from walking a lot) But overall it was annoying as I had a lot of razor burn and I kinda hacked away at it with a razor which didn't end well.

Never tried my arms and I don't shave my pits, I don't even trim them. Honestly don't see the point since no one but me sees it.


----------



## Cashew

Offffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Boring Loser

I don't like hair.


----------



## jackbarrett

Soilwork said:


> The only part of my body I'm shaving is my face and neck. If you don't like it then too bad.


...and some people don't even shave their dick. 
So be thankful ladies. To the guys who do it haha.


----------



## joey22099

I shave my tongue occasionally.


----------



## Charmander

Arms are a bit much. Most girls don't even do that.
I don't see why girls would prefer a guy with shaved legs if I'm honest.


----------



## mezzoforte

That would be a turn off. I like body hair on guys.


----------



## KelsKels

It bothers me when men shave their legs or arms. I mean it just seems completely emasculating. That's just my opinion though. Not everyone would agree, and you can certainly do however you please.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Shaved. I hate how hairy legs feels nasty :mum


----------



## Amphoteric

Total turn off.


----------



## Barette

Turn off. So, so much. I love that men have hair.


----------



## tbyrfan

Turn off. Hair is great.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

zomgz said:


> Actually I would say it's a turn on. I don't like body hair on either gender. Personal opinion of course.


 You shouldn't have to feel obliged to state that it's a personal opinion..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

kast said:


> Thank you for allowing us to leave the arm hair on our own bodies. It's very kind of you, sir. I wouldn't have known what to do with myself otherwise. To think I could have been walking around offending other people with the hair on my chinny-chin-chin! *Excuse me while I finish my eyebrows*.


:haha


----------



## Futures

I really hate body hair and trim everything maybe once a month. I would do it more often if it didn't take so much time and effort. Except my chest, stomach and pubes, those I shave every few days.

For armpits, I notice that deodorant is MUCH more effective when there's a minimal amount of hair there. That alone should be enough of a reason for guys to at least trim there.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

I like everything below the neck silky smooth.
I have a thing for pretty boys but then again it's because I'm a fujoshi...


----------



## tieffers

I can understand shaving armpits for convenience's or comfort's sake. Aesthetically I wouldn't mind, either way. But shaving arms or shaving legs is a turn off. :| No body hair at all is sort of weird-looking to me. Kind of little boyish or Ken doll-esque. Not sexy at all.


----------



## Northern Lights

tieffers said:


> I can understand shaving armpits for convenience's or comfort's sake. Aesthetically I wouldn't mind, either way. But shaving arms or shaving legs is a turn off. :| No body hair at all is sort of weird-looking to me. Kind of little boyish or Ken doll-esque. Not sexy at all.


I agree!


----------



## millenniumman75

:haha
This thread is brought to you by......

TRIA, the new laser method for hair removal!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

millenniumman75 said:


> :haha
> This thread is brought to you by......
> 
> TRIA, the new laser method for hair removal!


 "Get summer smooth"!? :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

ItsEasierToRun said:


> "Get summer smooth"!? :lol


:lol I didn't even catch that!


----------



## bills22az

*shaving is your choice*

my GF makes me shave and luvs it


----------



## tea111red

Turn off in most cases.


----------



## natsumeri

it really depends on the lady, I have sensitive skin so shaven would be good for me, but i don't really mind the bearded look


----------



## Skeletra

Off, I like my men sort of hairy.


----------



## Findedeux

I hate having too much body hair (and I do).

Shaving isn't realistic for guys because they would be shaving like every three days?

I do trim with a Wahl.

I would probably do laser hair removal if I had a couple thousand to burn.


----------



## Aribeth

Big turn off. I love body hair


----------



## Aeiou

I thought only athletes shaved arms/legs for aerodynamic reasons! 

But I have to say that sometimes trimming could be a good option to avoid unpleasant situations.


----------



## Constellations

Am I the only one who doesn't like body hair? At all?

Facial hair is great, hair anywhere else ... ehhh
I guess I could handle chest hair, maybe


----------



## Kevin001

Aeiou said:


> But I have to say that sometimes trimming could be a good option to avoid unpleasant situations.


Nice one :rofl


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Any girls that says is a turn off has more hair than me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

personally i dont shave my legs or arms becasue its just a bit weird.

unless you are like a professional swimmer and you wanna decrease yout time by 0.00004 seconds then,,,,, whatever.

dont shave the hair, makes your legs look thinner and surprisingly white underneath.
for hygeine you should shave underarms tho..... cause that crap is nasty

I once was talking to a woman a year or so ago, and she had very hairy forearms.... it actually turned me on a bit , it was a bit cute somehow

however its beyond weird if a woman doesnt shave her legs ... its rather unfeminine and weird, especially when they just refuse to shave.


----------



## Ineko

Hmmm.. if your skin is really soft or smooth I'd wouldn't be able to not stop petting/stroking you. So basically who cares, as long as your not hurting yourself it doesn't matter.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I shave most of my body hair. My girlfriend says she doesn't care if I'm hairy though. She actually says she quite likes it.


----------



## ChairmanWow

Real men and woman have body hair. It's a sign you are an adult; not a child


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Guys should do whatever makes them personally happy. 

If you feel comfortable being hairy, then be hairy. If you feel comfortable shaving/grooming, then do that. Anyone who try's to tell you you're "unmanly" for any reason can **** off. 

The only girl/woman who's opinion of you matters is one you are in a relationship with. 

Even then, you (both) want strike a balance between individual self-expression and accommodating a partner's tastes/turn ons/turn offs.


----------



## 0blank0

No.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't like the whole metrosexual thing. Hair please.


----------



## xMissChloex

I don't know if my opinion matters because i'm not into guys but, I think men look better shaved to be honest with you! I mean some facial hair looks look cool but overall hair isn't my thing whatsoever. I've always been more drawn to feminine features. That gorgeous soft skin  ♥ xx

*But that's where i'm not sure my opinion would matter! If i'm not attracted to men in the first place I guess it makes my answer irrelevant haha!*


----------



## AussiePea

I had this convo with the gf last week and asked about body hair, she said she's prefer to not sleep with a pre-pube teen. That being said, a good trim down south never goes astray, especially if they enjoy giving head.


----------



## truant

Yeah, have to say, I prefer a bit of hair. Shaved men don't do it for me. But a good trim downstairs is nice. Coughing up hairballs is kind of a mood-killer.


----------



## Telliblah

I remember one time i was walking around in underwear and my sis got so hot seeing my hairyass man-legs she told me to put on some pants even though she wasn't wearing any herself.


----------



## xMissChloex

Telliblah said:


> I remember one time i was walking around in underwear and my sis got so hot seeing my hairyass man-legs she told me to put on some pants even though she wasn't wearing any herself.


What in the actual f**k?


----------



## Telliblah

xMissChloex said:


> What in the actual f**k?


I know right?
She needs to learn to restrain herself I mean sweet jesus mother of god -_-;


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_It baffles me that some people find facial/body hair attractive. I see it as poison, tainting the natural beauty of the human body and wish it would be eradicated from existence._


----------



## Anne1236

yeah do whatever you are comfortable with, being comfortable with yourself is more of a turn on than if you have body hair or not.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Anne1236 said:


> yeah do whatever you are comfortable with, being comfortable with yourself is more of a turn on than if you have body hair or not.


i suppose thats the best advice, and no one even thought of that one


----------



## calichick

I think that one of the sexiest things about a man is the place between his hands and his mid-forearms.

I love when guys with nice toned bodies are wearing their button-up shirts, rolled up 2/3's of the way so that you get a peek at their hairy, veiny arms- a little darker than the rest of his body -which are just bulging and firm and strong and it looks like they can wrap themselves around you quite comfortably.

On my way to work, when I see professional guys with their shirts rolled up and their arms hanging out their window, I don't even have to see his face, if they look nice and built, I'm just like so utterly aroused it's not even funny.

Arms, a*ses, the nape of his neck, his jawline.

All really sexy.










that hair tho

I wouldn't mind going downtown on this one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't care either way really. Though I don't think I've ever met someone who shaved their arms but maybe some women do but don't talk about that?


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I don't care. And I honestly don't see how it makes a guy a pansy if he decides to shave his whole body. A lot of my guy friends shave their bodies and their reasoning for doing this is because they're into bodybuilding. Apparently being covered in hair detracts people's focus on their muscles.


----------



## Cashel

calichick said:


> I think that one of the sexiest things about a man is the place between his hands and his mid-forearms.
> 
> I love when guys with nice toned bodies are wearing their button-up shirts, rolled up 2/3's of the way so that you get a peek at their hairy, veiny arms- a little darker than the rest of his body -which are just bulging and firm and strong and it looks like they can wrap themselves around you quite comfortably.
> 
> On my way to work, when I see professional guys with their shirts rolled up and their arms hanging out their window, I don't even have to see his face, if they look nice and built, I'm just like so utterly aroused it's not even funny.
> 
> Arms, a*ses, the nape of his neck, his jawline.
> 
> All really sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that hair tho
> 
> I wouldn't mind going downtown on this one.


Waxes his chest. So manly...


----------



## M0rbid

hot body...


----------



## calichick

Cashel said:


> Waxes his chest. So manly...


U jealous?


----------



## 3677

Gay dude here. I like body hair.


----------



## McFly

Don't remember seeing a guy with shaven arms. Legs sometimes. I did it during my goth phase in hs but I don't remember why. Was also going to shave my eyebrows. Does it really help in swimming?


----------



## Cashel

calichick said:


> U jealous?


Not particularly.


----------



## coeur_brise

It wouldn't matter to me since I do the same thing (not arms) but pits, face, eyebrow waxing. Hell, he could even moisturize and exfoliate his face. Get manis and pedis. doesn't matter to me.


----------



## calichick

coeur_brise said:


> It wouldn't matter to me since I do the same thing (not arms) but pits, face, eyebrow waxing. Hell, he could even moisturize and exfoliate his face. Get manis and pedis. doesn't matter to me.


I'd prefer him to moisturize and exfoliate his face.

In fact, if he could do the 3-step Proactiv system including toning, cleansing and treating his face, including applying anti-aging cream, daily sunscreen protection, and rehydrating masks, he'd be gold.

He might be gay too though.

(-_-)


----------



## coeur_brise

calichick said:


> He might be gay too though.
> 
> (-_-)


True. I wonder if your guy in the picture moisturizes. That could be a conversation starter in real life. "Hey, do you moisturize or are you naturally that good-looking?" Lol.

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## calichick

coeur_brise said:


> True. I wonder if your guy in the picture moisturizes. That could be a conversation starter in real life. "Hey, do you moisturize or are you naturally that good-looking?" Lol.
> 
> Anyway, carry on.


Carry on what exactly?

Ruminating about hot guys?

Compiling the ideal non-effeminate feminate skin care regimen?

Spinning the broken record of my inadequacies?

I could carry on all night but I fear for my own sanity and maybe yours as well.

Just joking of course.

Lol @ my guy. Lol. One day.


----------



## calichick

You hear that Tobias Sorrenson?

One day you will be mine.

I don't care if I have to drag your skanky a** girlfriend to the curb of that piss stained NYC sidewalk so we can elope on the beach and also hopefully consummate our relationship there as well.


----------



## knightofdespair

I think its weird. Plus shaving causes irritation a lot of the time. I heard Daniel Tosh spent $10,000 to get his neckline lasered, but at least that is more permanent.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

It's been 3 years, hopefully you've managed to overcome this compulsion now? Have you been in therapy for it?


----------



## unemployment simulator

I do my pits, I have noticed they smell a lot better now, I would shave chest and stomach body hair as well because of how hot I get in the summer with all the excess hair ,I don't like sweating that much. I don't shave the body though because there is just too much and it all joins up together, I would have to do the whole lot and that would take ages. if I only did some of it then it would look bizarre as there would be a cut off point. the pits don't look weird shaved because they were like a huge patch of hair isolated from the rest of the body. my chest and stomach gets trimmed and the pubes get trimmed. legs are staying as they are. same with the arms, there is no reason for me to shave that hair other than if I liked the look. I don't get heat trapped in those areas generally although it would be nice if I had less hair in the upper thighs. I don't understand how people think pits shaved are an inconvenience? never had any uncomfortability with mine, even if I forget to shave them for a couple of weeks. I shaved my chest once and about a week or so after letting it grow out in it got itchy as ****, same with crotch. never had this problem with pits though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

from an aesthetic perspective if you work out its good to keep body hair short as its more flattering, if you feel its too emasculating then balance it out with facial hair.

win-win.


----------



## surviving

I just realized the OP posted on 2013. Wow...this is a really old post...I wonder if the OP still reads it from time to time or has moved on with this life (and probably not since he doesn't seem to have been on since 2013). Either way, I just wanted to say, it's important to be who you are and for me personally, I prefer trimmed and I'm pretty meh about the whole situation.

(on the side note: do old topics ever get locked so nobody else can post again? I mean, I can see old active topics, even old topics in relation to certain things and groups not being locked but I think this issue has been resolved? It's been 3 years since the original post started...idk, just thought it would be important to implement something like this).


----------



## SD92

I hardly ever shave my body but then I'm not naturally hairy to begin with.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i dont shave my legs or arms... because it would come back stubble and itchy... and it's a big area to shave. i shave other body hair tho...good for hygeine and appearance. i hate teh sparse chest hair... so i shave that, its not worth keeping and looks better without it.


----------



## EvonneEzell

I don't really care anywhere else but it would be extremely noticeable to me but I do love love love mustaches on a guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aleida

I like body hair guys. I'm not into shaved arms and legs. Also, I'm not a fan of waxed chests.


----------



## millenniumman75

He's gonna get old, just like everybody else.


----------



## chapis

As a woman, I always found unfair men prefer women who shove their bodies but they (men) are hairy like gorillas, ugh. It must be great don´t worry about it. So, I prefer no body hair.


----------



## brothersport

In my personal opinion, I prefer men with hair. On their head, and their body.


----------



## knifevsface

It all depends on their preference. I like men with body hair...Some don't


----------

